# POCO Whats the word?



## ineedtofish (Jul 12, 2006)

Anyone heard anything on POCO? What time is weigh in over on Sat? I want to drive up from Rockport but I get off at 3:00pm will I miss everything?

Jeff


----------



## Gig Flatty (May 21, 2008)

Is there any web site that offers up to date results?


----------



## Spots and Dots (May 23, 2004)

The weigh in usually ends at 5.

After that, if you are not going to the awards party, POC usually just drinks along on it's merry way. I suspect the Hurrican will have a crowd, though.

Since POCO is an invitational, and relatively hush hush, there is no web site.


----------



## spotsndots (May 20, 2005)

On the POCO roll call thread someone reported 2 fish brought in yesterday...one a 430 and the other 300's fish. Fishing has always ended at 3pm on Saturdays (at least in the years we fished it) and the weigh in dead line was 6 or 7pm best as I can remember.


----------



## ineedtofish (Jul 12, 2006)

Well at least I might be able to get a beer somewhere around there. Thanks for the help.


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

A lil birdy told me the prize for sail was 900 thousand dollars, any truth to this?


----------



## mako (Nov 10, 2004)

Profish00 said:


> A lil birdy told me the prize for sail was 900 thousand dollars, any truth to this?


Nope


----------



## Bret (May 21, 2004)

Profish00 said:


> A lil birdy told me the prize for sail was 900 thousand dollars, any truth to this?


The calcutta was around $855,000. I bet there will be a few more weighed in today..


----------



## Jackson Yacht Sales (May 21, 2004)

Weighin deadline is at 8:00 PM. Boats have to be inside the little jetties at that time.


----------



## ineedtofish (Jul 12, 2006)

Cool! Thanks Eric, I'm there!

Jeff


----------



## Jackson Yacht Sales (May 21, 2004)

Based on the other thread looks like a big fish could be coming in. If they left Perdid at 10:45 this A.M. then they should hit POC around 5ish.


----------



## Argo (May 21, 2004)

holy cow, pertido must be 180-200 miles from poc..... that is way the heck out there..... good water though.


----------



## TexChef (Jun 11, 2007)

Any news on what has come in today so far?


----------



## wampuscat (Jun 30, 2009)

Hope someone in poc will send some news, the suspence is killing me.


----------



## justhookit (Sep 29, 2005)

i'm trying . . . call broke up but I *think* he said 600 pound blue took it, so far.


----------



## Jackson Yacht Sales (May 21, 2004)

On the phone with the folks watching the weigh-in and no marlin weighed in yet today. Seay Goddess is still on the board with a 429.


----------



## Jackson Yacht Sales (May 21, 2004)

Rico Runner just weighed in a 148.5lb Yellowfin.


----------



## wampuscat (Jun 30, 2009)

cool I think thats a 50 ft bert, they tied for tag and release 2007 won on time. no blues weigh in that year.


----------



## Jackson Yacht Sales (May 21, 2004)

Yup, 50' Bert out of POC!


----------



## Jackson Yacht Sales (May 21, 2004)

SO much for Rico Runner, Coyote just weighed in a 177lb yellowfin!

****** Honeymoon weighed in a 77lb wahoo.


----------



## wampuscat (Jun 30, 2009)

Well i KNOW how they must feel I was the one that tied with them in 2007


----------



## Jackson Yacht Sales (May 21, 2004)

It's 8:00, here's the report I have off the board. 

Blue Marlin - 429lbs - Seay Goddess

Wahoo - 103.5lbs - Aqui No Mas 

Dolphin - 24.5lbs - Puro Carbon

Tuna - 177lbs - Coyote


----------



## wampuscat (Jun 30, 2009)

I wounder what happened to the big one from down south?


----------



## fishin85ag (Mar 14, 2006)

Thanks for the updates Eric. If a boat left Perdido at 10:45 with a big fish and they aren't back yet... Well, if that's the case, let's hope everyone makes it back safely.


----------



## bwguardian (Aug 30, 2005)

Eric said:


> It's 8:00, here's the report I have off the board.
> 
> Blue Marlin - 429lbs - Seay Goddess
> 
> ...


Dang good Wahoo and Tuna!


----------



## bluewatertx (Aug 31, 2005)

My buddy was fishing with them on the Seay Goddess, man that would be great if it held!


----------



## wampuscat (Jun 30, 2009)

They should be weighed in by now, exceptional tuna and wahoo.


----------



## Jackson Yacht Sales (May 21, 2004)

My thought is that the fish at Perdido was never landed.


----------



## wampuscat (Jun 30, 2009)

wonder if everyone is weighed in?


----------



## ineedtofish (Jul 12, 2006)

Its over! Time for the ROC! We'll see ya there! Good Job Donnie and the Seay Goddess Team.


----------



## honcho (Aug 1, 2006)

*what boat is the aqui no mas*

anjybody know what type boat this is


----------



## pacontender (Jun 26, 2004)

honcho said:


> anjybody know what type boat this is


50' Hatteras


----------



## TexChef (Jun 11, 2007)

Did anybody ever hear anything more about the big fish that was reportedly headed in from down south?
Any first hand reports of numbers that were released? Or any pics?


----------



## Mustake (Jun 4, 2007)

I fished the tourney and never heard a 6 plus being caught.


----------



## hilton (Jan 28, 2008)

*Congrats*

Howdy,
Congrats to Capt. Uhr and the Seay Goddess team!
All the best,
Tom Hilton


----------



## WillfishforFood (Apr 28, 2009)

*a couple pics from poco*

here are some pics from poco. cant believe no bills on saturday. we did catch a few adult snocones. I had to throw that last one in. She was on the Coyote.


----------



## WillfishforFood (Apr 28, 2009)

sorry I didnt realize how blurry some of them were. I was about 200 ft from the h-brace they were hanging from.


----------



## wedington (Dec 19, 2007)

That tuna was a giant to be caught during the daytime.


----------



## sbs5950 (Apr 3, 2008)

whampus3 said:


> I wounder what happened to the big one from down south?


I'll let YT and company give you a report, but we caught a blue this weekend (Nyati) that could have easily given the Seay Goddess a run for its money.. :ac550:


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

sbs5950 said:


> I'll let YT and company give you a report, but we caught a blue this weekend (Nyati) that could have easily given the Seay Goddess a run for its money.. :ac550:


Really, where was it then?


----------



## mako (Nov 10, 2004)

TexChef said:


> Did anybody ever hear anything more about the big fish that was reportedly headed in from down south?
> Any first hand reports of numbers that were released? Or any pics?


A #500-600 fish was caught down south....but not by a POCO boat.


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

mako said:


> A #500-600 fish was caught down south....but not by a POCO boat.


Good deal. I bet NYATI is in Poco next year. You guys have been on fire. :brew:

Brandon


----------



## pacontender (Jun 26, 2004)

They are on fire, but from where they like to fish to POC is a long way. Would they have the range and speed to fish there, and make it back the same day if they boated a fish?

We caught a white at about 9:30 on Friday. Then the trip went to hell. Had an injector fail and had to head in at 6.5-7 knots from 80 miles out. Went back to Port A instead of POC. Just part of the game.



Chase This! said:


> Good deal. I bet NYATI is in Poco next year. You guys have been on fire. :brew:
> 
> Brandon


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

I was fishing on the Coyote and we caught the yellowfin pig @ 8:30 Saturday morning. Hey Willfish: How come you didn't post up my picture with the yellowfin? LOL


----------



## Over the Edge (May 21, 2004)

Hydrocarbon had a good trip, just couldnt find any blue marlin. Ended up with 2 white marlin, 2 sailfish, and 2 wahoo. I was surprised a little to only see 2 fish hit the scales this year since the blues have been hot the last few weeks. It just goes to show you how dang hard it is to catch a 101" fish.


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

90 boats X 2 days =180 fishing days/2 fish landed = ouch........................


----------



## LBS (Sep 2, 2004)

> 90 boats X 2 days =180 fishing days/2 fish landed = ouch........................


I'm sure there were alot more than 2 fish landed, just not more than two legal fish.


----------



## Ruthless53 (Jul 6, 2007)

We caught one and heard alot more on the radio...I would bet 20 to 30 blues were landed. Ours was 90 inches and well over 300. about a 45 min fight. A short fat girl, seem to be alot of those in my life lately :spineyes: Great week in POC, already looking forward to next year!


----------



## ratrap (Mar 21, 2007)

Any report off of the Bay board ????


----------



## POC SPEC (Jan 6, 2009)

Yall hear about the weigh-in dock collapsing? I didnt see it, but one of my buddies was standing on it and fell in the water and hurt his leg (not too bad though)... he said a few people fell in. Sounds like it could have been worse!


----------



## 1hunglower (Sep 2, 2004)

My wife was on the dock that fell also, she scratched her arm and ruined her $700 camera and her new $300 phone she had for 3 days. But at least no one was hurt badly.


----------



## WillfishforFood (Apr 28, 2009)

I would have posted pics of the people with their fish, but i couldnt see it from the snocone machine. hahahaha.


----------

